# Spartan Game Cam - Cellular choices advise



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Thought I would ask since I am not familiar with the options (if any) I may have selecting a service provider.

The camera I purchased is set up for Verizon network (no sim card needed)

I know I can set up service thru manufacturers website and my question is..
is there a better or cheaper alternate way to activate the camera directly thru Verizon wireless or somewhere else on the internet??

I am hoping someone that has already gone thru the learning process with this camera can share some insight with me.

Thanks
KevinA


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I called HCO / Spartan and figured out how to get them added to my current Verizon account / data plan for $5.00 per month..

Service tech gave me number to Verizon store near their office in Georgia and said they activate the spartan cameras a lot so wont be an issue.

we shall see...


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*hco*

I have a spartan. good camera, excellent customer service. but I have ATT sym card. cant get signal in the woods.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have ATT with the card. Usually get one or two bars but it still sends the pictures. I pay $25 per camera for three months of activation. Don't know how that compares to Verizon plans.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I have gotten the cameras to send pics to HCO website and can view them on their site but havent gotten them to forward to my phone or e-mail for some reason.. I will have to give them another call next week and figure it out..

so far I am only committed to $5.00 per month per camera to verizon, they were added to my current data plan so will have to keep an eye on that and increase that if needed.

do you have to pay a subscription to spartan as well to get the text and e-mail to work??


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't pay HCO anything. I just pay a prepaid plan to AT&T. There is a trick to setting up the camera so it will send photos to your phone. I do not remember exactly how it was done. The staff at trailcampro.com guided me how to do it. Go to that website and read about the Spartan. It describes how to set up the camera so it sends pics to your phone by a text message. That is for the ATT camera though, not sure if Verizon is the same.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

its working, pics were going to spam folder..

hopefully it still works from out at the lease...


----------

